# GTA 4 cyclic redundancy check error



## aarons619 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have also a problem ='(

I newly bought a GTA 4 installer(4 CDs), but I got an error when I was trying to install:Feature Transfer Error:
Component: GTAIV_Dynamic
File: F:\GTAIV\data2.cab
Error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)

My PC Specs:
System:Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Ver.2002
Service Pack 2

Computer:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU
Q8200 @ 2.33GHz
2.34GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM

-Please help me ='( I really want this game to run, I've waited a long time for this game, I only wanted to run it in Single Player only.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

GTA 4 usually comes as a single DVD. If there's a special 4-CD version available, please post a link to the website.

CRC errors are caused by faulty or dirty media (clean the disc and DVD laser), faulty or badly connected data cables (check connection between DVD drive and motherboard), or a faulty drive (test the disc in another drive, test other discs in this drive).

If you're running Windows XP, you have to update it to SP3 before attempting to install GTA 4. SP3 is a must-have requirement for this game, and you are running the out of date SP2. Update through Microsoft's site, then reboot and try installing the game again.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

never heard of GTA IV as 4 CDs
where did you get the game from?
is it an original copy?


----------

